

How User-Centered Design Can Put User Stories in Proper Context - kungfudoi
http://www.devx.com/architect/Article/42270/1954?pf=true

======
bjclark
This is a great post. I think this new UCD focus for Agile is the best thing
to happen to it since it's widespread adoption. If you're interested in this
topic, Jeff Patton's blog is awesome too:
<http://agileproductdesign.com/blog/>

